# What saws?



## little possum (Apr 28, 2009)

I have seen a couple stihls, huskys, and a dolmar I think. But didn't see them long enough to see what size the saws were. I did see the 880, no mistaking that one.
Thanks


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Apr 28, 2009)

What I think I have seen

Stihl MS880
Stihl MS660
Stihl MS460

Husky 395


----------



## StihlBoy440 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dwayne and Levi have used Jonsered, Stihl and Husqvarna, not sure what sizes though!


----------



## Hlakegollum (Apr 28, 2009)

Clearly they had an 660 visible. It is hard to tell sometimes, they keep making stuff invisible, every tee shirt or hat is a blur.


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont think I have seen a dolmar make an apperance?


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 28, 2009)

Those fallin' saws are gonna all be in the 70cc to 80cc range... regardless of brand.

Gary


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought the other night when Jay B. was dropping trees they said he was using hia 122 cc saw. I am pretty sure it was a 660. I know Levi from Phils uses a hopped up 660 also. Dewayne uses a J red. Other than that I am not sure.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 28, 2009)

Come on guys, they never show people using saws on there...just dragging some logs, heavy machinery and cat fights.


----------



## little possum (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm, might have been a Jred, like I said I didnt get a good look at them yet.


----------



## Cole90 (Apr 29, 2009)

880, 660, 460, 441 (rygaard), 2171, 372


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 29, 2009)

Last night levi was using a Jred not sure what model. I would bet that you will not see a Dolmar dealers are rare at least in Washington.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 30, 2009)

levi on the frist few show was using a mod. 460


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

Jay used a 660 last season.

This season Jay used a 120cc Stihl 880 660? i don't know stihls.

i've seen levi with a jonsered, Dwayne with a Husky, Levi had a stihl in a little commercial thingie, Dustin has a brand new Husky.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 1, 2009)

i know dwayne runs husky's, i seen a thing on history chnnels website where he was talkin bout em. it looked to me like levi had a 660 the last i watched the show.(its been awhile)


----------



## jburlingham (May 1, 2009)

The Jred that Dwayne was working looked like a 920 I believe, but i have been wrong before


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 1, 2009)

Kunes said:


> Jay used a 660 last season.
> 
> This season Jay used a 120cc Stihl 880 660? i don't know stihls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 1, 2009)

they are deliberately not showing the saws because.. they most likely do not have a deal with the saw companies for them to be shown... its about $$$$ 
now id one of the saw companies ponied up I am sure EVERYONE would be using the same saws... how many of those guys do you think would pass up a free saw ?


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

TimberFaller660 said:


> Kunes said:
> 
> 
> > Jay used a 660 last season.
> ...


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 1, 2009)

Kunes said:


> TimberFaller660 said:
> 
> 
> > Kunes said:
> ...


----------

